# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Nhật kí cuộc gọi trong Yahoo!

## dieulypretty

không hiểu sao dạo này mỗi lần đăng nhập vào yahoo messenger thì nó cứ hiện ra cái bảng nhật kí cuộc gọi, bạn nào biết cách làm cho nó không hiện nữa thì chỉ mình với.
thanks trước
[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## ithongminh

bạn mở yahoo lên rồi đăng nhập .sau đó nhấn shift + ctrl + p để vào tùy chọn .sau đó bạn chọn mục archive .tại đây bạn tích chọn vào mục mình khoanh đỏ .sau đó nhấn apply rồi đóng cửa sổ đó lại .thế là hết

----------


## fbi098

cám ơn bạn nhưng cái hình bạn up lên bị lỗi không xem được

----------

